# Thần dược cây mộc hương đối với sức khỏe



## toilatoi (9/11/21)

Thần dược cây mộc hương đối với sức khỏe Cây mộc hương với vẻ đẹp và ý nghĩa của mình đã chinh phục được nhiều người trong máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵnggiới chơi cây cảnh. Cây mộc hương là gì? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loại cây này có tên gọi khoa học là Osmanthus Fragrans thuộc họ vi. Thông thường những máy hút bụi công nghiệp cây này thường sinh sống theo bụi, leo bám lên trên các bề mặt xung quanh. Ngoài tên gọi là mộc hương nó còn có nhiều tên khác tùy vào các vùng miền khác nhau như: cây mộc, cây tế hoa, mộc tê. Cây mộc hương có nguồn gốc ở châu Á, thường sinh sống nhiều ở khu vực phía đông núi Hymalaya, các tỉnh phía nam của Trung Quốc, một số phát triển ở Đài Loan, Nhật Bản. Cây mộc hương có 2 loại chính là kích thước lớn và kích thước nhỏ. Trong đó cây có kích thước lớn phổ biến hơn, đặc biệt để ứng dụng trong các công trình đô thị ở Việt Nam. Ý nghĩa của cây mộc hương "Sắc trà hương mộc" là một câu nói từ xa xưa để miêu tả về vẻ đẹp và mùi hương làm say đắm lòng người. Ngoài ra trong phong thủy cây mộc hương có tác dụng xua đuổi tà khí xung quanh nhà. Đặc điểm của cây mộc hương Tùy vào loại cây mà có chiều cao khác nhau, thông thường cây mộc hương cao khoảng từ 2 cho tới 12m. Lá của cây mộc hương có hình bầu dục dài từ 8 tới 14cm, bề ngang từ 3 tới 5cm. Hoa cây mộc hương có nhiều màu sắc khác nhau như trắng, vàng, cam. Bông hoa rất nhỏ đường kính chỉ khoảng 1cm và mọc thành những chùm. Hoa của cây này có 4 cánh và có mùi hương rất quyến rũ. Hoa nở quanh năm và nhiều nhất vào mùa thu. Quả của cây mộc hương xuất hiện sau khi hoa nở được 6 tháng, nhưng rất hiếm khi thành quả. Quả màu đen hoặc xanh lục chỉ bao gồm một hạt ở bên trong. Quả chín vào mùa xuân. Công dụng của mộc hương - Trồng làm cảnh: cây có dáng đẹp, chắc khỏe, mọc một cách vương cao nên thường được người chơi cây cảnh mua về trồng trong vườn nhà mình. - Hoa: Hoa mộc hương có mùi thơm nhẹ, khi nấu trà bỏ một vài cánh hoa vào sẽ làm nước trà thơm hơn bình thường. Ngoài ra hoa còn có tác dụng chiết xuất nước hoa quý hiếm và có giá cao. Theo Đông y, hoa mộc hương có tính nóng dùng để điều trị các bệnh như: đau bụng kinh, đau răng, ho đờm, trị cảm lạnh,... - Bán: Cây mộc hương cổ thụ có giá rất cao, những khu đô thị mới rất thích trồng cây này cho công trình của mình nên sản xuất cây mộc hương cũng đem lại các giá trị về mặt kinh tế. - Phong thủy: Xua đuổi tà khí. Cách trồng cây mộc hương như thế nào? Có thể trồng bằng cách gieo hạt hoặc giâm cành cây của nó xuống đất. Giâm cành vẫn là cách được sử dung nhiều nhất khi trồng loại cây này. Lựa chọn những cành đẹp, không bị sâu bệnh vùi xuống dưới đất ẩm khoảng 15 cm. Khu vực trồng cũng cần tránh ánh sáng mặt trời. Đất để trồng thì có thể bất kì loại đất nào, đất càng nhiều độ dinh dưỡng thì cây phát triển một cách tốt và nhanh chóng hơn. Khoảng một tháng thì cây sẽ bắt đầu mọc rễ, bạn mở lớp đất và kiểm tra xem cây có ra rễ không hay bị thối. Nếu đã ra rễ thì đưa ra khu vực khác trồng, có thể là trong chậu cảnh. Là một loại cây khá toàn diện, vừa làm cảnh, vừa làm thuốc, vừa phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpđem lại giá trị kinh tế khá cao. Cây mộc hương đang được nhiều người nhân giống đại trà để đem lại lợi nhuận.


----------

